# 1968 gto rear window trim



## luisgt13 (Aug 23, 2010)

i want to know if a can put a rear window trim molding of a 1969 chevelle in my 1968 GTO


----------



## luisgt13 (Aug 23, 2010)

please help me


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

same body so it should fit


----------

